# Hand Hose



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about installing a hand hose assembly to my Schwarze S348I. Does anyone have any experience using them? Do they save time? Are they worth it in your opinion? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

I never use mine...a guy with a backpack blower can clean out corners ten times faster than using the hose. They look cool on the sweepers but I haven't used mine yet. I'm sure a lot of other guys that have been in the business longer than me probably have a different opinion though. 

The one time I could see them come in handy is if you have a parking lot with several trees that shed tons of leaves in the fall.


----------

